# Isle of Wight Ferries



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Last Sunday at 7am went on Internet to price Motorhome plus 2 Adults and 2 chilsdren:

WightLink - £114
Red Funnel - £102

We decided to take the WightLink as Portsmouth is closer for us, but decided to book over the phone so at 8:30am phoned WightLink and they quoted £86,70, I checked they had put in our size, 8mtrs by 3.2mtrs high, yep all OK

Arrive at Portsmouth, went in to pay and collect tickets price was now £175. Told them what we had been quoted, he said the person who made the booking over the telephone did not put in the correct size, so i said about the internet price where I know I, put in the correct length and height, he checked and agreed it would be a lot cheaper but he could not offer that price over the counter.

We said thank you and left, got on the phone to Red Funnel in Southamton, told them our problem, told them our size, they said no problem, we arrive to catch the 12 ferry, collected the tickets paid them the £102 

I should have know that WightLink were a rip off, when I lived on the Island Wightlink were always playing games with their pricing and most recently the poor Islanders have had the resident Discount removed which as been in place for many Years.

The strange thing is that their ferries always seem to be much fuller than Red Funnel's


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We've been put off Wightlink by their prices, too, and found Red Funnel to be excellent - always leave and arrive dead on time, pleasant journey, plenty of space. On-board catering is hardly in the Captain's Table category however!

Their all-in deal of five nights ferry and site fees is brilliant value too. We'll be taking that one up again later this year.


----------

